
Is “Gamification” the new assessment game changer? - talview
http://blog.talview.com/is-gamification-the-new-assessment-game-changer
======
staticelf
I for one hate gamification in 99% of the cases and I am pretty young.

Why not focus on the core product and actually making the product faster, more
resource efficient and more available instead? And if you have a lot of money
just lying around, hire some people and create a really good customer support
instead.

A prime example of this can be found at one of Swedens largest retailer
stores: [https://www.webhallen.com/](https://www.webhallen.com/).

They have gamification which is actually quite good but they don't even have a
mobile friendly website so there is no way to place an order from your mobile
phone.

Therefore I nowadays place all my orders from one of their competitors that
have that and focus more on good customer experience in form of service and
availability ([https://www.inet.se/](https://www.inet.se/)).

I love boring software that just solves problems and do nothing more. I think
most people actually do and values that a lot more than gamification. If I
want to play a game, I will purchase a game.

